# My Boxblade is a BIG carry tool



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

How to make your box blade into a carry assist tool for BIG things.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a handy set up to haul your fencing materials and stuff around. Makes good use of an implement that you may not be utilizing as much as you would like. Just don't get carried away like jhngardner367 old neighbour that used a snow blower to spread gravel and wondered why his blower was broke!:lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now thats getting your money worth. :thumbsup:


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

If I could, I would also like to add thick tube mounts to add hay spears for moving those round bales. I just can't find those strong metal spears anywhere at a good price though.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

bmaverick said:


> If I could, I would also like to add thick tube mounts to add hay spears for moving those round bales. I just can't find those strong metal spears anywhere at a good price though.


You can get spears for about $40 , but I would be leary of attaching them to my box blade. !- you may twist and ruin your box. 2-you are changing the center of gravity rearward and probably pick up your front end before lifting bale. Rd bales can be very heavy. You would do better taking the box off and attaching a set of hay forks directly to the 3 pt.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I use my brush mower to carry a lot of stuff.


----------

